# Como hallar la funcion de transferencia de un motor dc?



## tesorex (Jun 6, 2008)

tengo un pequeño motor de 15 v y necesito hallar la funcion de transferencia de dicho motor. alguien sabe como puedo hacerlo?
 saludos.


----------



## Raflex (Jun 6, 2008)

Debes tener, aparte del motor, conectado otro motor igual (flechas unidas) o algun sensor como tacometro, aplicas un escalon de voltaje al motor y en el otro extremo trara de graficar la señal ya sea en una computadora o en un osciloscopio, con estos datos necesitas hacer la aproximacion a un sistema de primer o segundo orden (por lo general un sistema de primer orden es suficiente).


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Oct 31, 2008)

saludos Raflex

 nesecito hallar la funcion de transferencia de un horno de tratamiento termico me podrias dar una idea como empesar 
o si tienes información gracia espero que me ayudes 

 el horno mide 10 mts de alto y ancho y 12 mts de largo 
  si quieres


----------



## Raflex (Oct 31, 2008)

Hola, puedes encontrar una forma de modelaje en el libro Ingenieria de Control Moderna de Ogata, se involucran algunos parametros y caracteristicas termicas del materiar, dimensiones, ailsamiento, etc.

A manera práctica, necesitas tener un sensor de temperatura como retroalimentación. Enciendes el calenton y elevas la temperatura, con el sensor mides esas variaciones (si es posible las almacenas) y observa que aproximacion puedes darle al sistema. Es similar al procedimiento para el motor.


----------



## Sandoval Ronni (Nov 3, 2008)

bueno voy a buscar a ver si encuentro algo  cualquier otra duda me comunicare con tu persona


----------



## fidodido18 (Dic 6, 2008)

saludos,
Bueno este semestre como proyecto final tuve que controlar un horno por medio de un disipador, haciendo un control PID digital (PIC 16f877a). 
El que quiera me envia un MP y le envio el trabajo que realice, sale como hacer la funcion de transferencia del horno tambien... 

saludos!


----------



## jpgs21 (Jun 14, 2009)

saludos colombiano te envio el mp para que me envies el trabajo que realizaste me gustaria verlo.
dime tu correo.
bye colombia, santander


----------



## Phantom879 (Oct 30, 2011)

fidodido18 dijo:


> saludos,
> Bueno este semestre como proyecto final tuve que controlar un horno por medio de un disipador, haciendo un control PID digital (PIC 16f877a).
> El que quiera me envia un MP y le envio el trabajo que realice, sale como hacer la funcion de transferencia del horno tambien...
> 
> saludos!



Ya que no pude mandarte el MP por no tener mínimo 25 mp enviados, lo copio por acá, aunque creo que infringiré las reglas del foro :s

"Buenas amigo, soy un estudiante de ingeniería electrónica:

Estoy tratando de hacer un controlador PID con un microcontrolador, todo esto para controlar la temperatura de un horno, pero estoy algo crudo en el tema, no sé cómo calcular la Función de transferencia del horno, ni cómo sacar las variables del PID.

Leí en un foro que podrías compartir tu trabajo sobre este asunto, te agradecería mucho que me lo facilitaras, mi correo es:

eliezer_gamez@hotmail.com

Buenas noches"


----------



## ferneri (Nov 13, 2011)

Hola buenas tardes, me interesa saber como caracterizar una planta en especifico un horno, y vi que tu ya tienes un poco de conocimiento sobre el tema, agradeceria me pudieras hacer llegar la informacion, saludos.

Neri



fidodido18 dijo:


> saludos,
> Bueno este semestre como proyecto final tuve que controlar un horno por medio de un disipador, haciendo un control PID digital (PIC 16f877a).
> El que quiera me envia un MP y le envio el trabajo que realice, sale como hacer la funcion de transferencia del horno tambien...
> 
> saludos!


----------



## CARLOS0907 (Nov 13, 2011)

En la pagina 153 del libro  "compilador C CCS y simulador proteus para microcontroladores" se puede encontrar un ejemplo donde explican como controlar un horno desarrollando un controlador PID y ademas explican como encontrar las constantes del controlador por el criterio de Ziegler/Nichols.

Espero sea de utilidad.


----------



## CARLIO22 (Ene 2, 2012)

Hola Buenas tardes

Necesito sacar la  funcion de transferencia de un actuador  lineal linak pero no tengo ni idea
alguien me  puede colaborar


----------

